# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  نصب درایور پورت پروگرام برد آردوئینو دیو Due Arduino Program port insatllation error

## golestani

یک برد دیو تهیه کردم پورت پروگرام اون  در ویندوز 7 64 بیتی فقط یکبار شناسایی شد و بعد از اولین پروگرام کردن این پورت از دیوایس منیجر حذف شد و هیچ وقت هم نشون داده نشد.جالبه که این مشکل رو در سایتهای خارجی بهش پرداختن اما راه حلهایی که ارایه میدن کار نمیکنه.
کسی این مشکل رو اگه داشته و تونسته حل کنه ممنون میشم روش حل رو به اشتراک بگزاره.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

اول به یک سیستم دیگه وصلش کن ببین اونجا برد رو میشناسه یا نه.

اگر اونجا هم نشناخت یک IC پشت USB بردت هست که معمولا ATMega16 SMD است. اون آی سی یک USB Firmware درونش داره که ممکنه مختل شده باشه. ممکنه با بازنویسی Firmware مشکل برطرف بشه. تو گوگل سرچ کن Arduino Update DFU Firmware و مراحلش رو انجام بده.

----------

